# MF 65 power adjust rims



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a diesel MF 65 with power adjust rims that are rusting out. The tires are 13.6 x 38, which I'm told would be on a 12 x 38 rim. Can't find any used, they say these are hard to find because people filled with water and chloride. Leaking caused most to rust. Buying new runs around $400 per rim. I need both replaced. Is there some other rim I could go with or is it too much change to do?


----------



## Against the Grain (Apr 12, 2016)

Your best bet is probably the wreckers. If you can find some with the tires on, it will probably save you some money. My local tire shop charges a flat rate of $150 per tire for any service on a fluid filled tire. 
If you put fluid back in, make sure it has the rust inhibitor in it! 
Hope this helps, 
Jim


----------

